# Introducing Castiel and Gabriel!



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I got my beautiful CT Bettas today! I'm so excited!

Castiel is my male. He did not want to be a good model for me so I'm just going to show you the pic of him from aquabid for now. 
Gabriel is my female. She was an okay model and the pic I have of her is the best I could get. They are sibling Bettas.
I'm going to try to get better pics of them once they are settled into their tanks.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

AWWWW YAY!!! I'm so happy for you. I hope you're as happy as I was when I got Merlin and Aqua.
They're beautiful!!!
=D Congrats


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Are you going to breed them? I bet they'd have awesome fry


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I am loving these guys!! 
I don't think I could breed them though. I don't have a 20 gallon or anything else for breeding.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Well at least it's an idea...well I'm sure we've all thought about doing it..lol. But they are very gorgeous. I'm so happy you got them.


----------



## Philip The Fish (Apr 25, 2009)

Castiel is so pretty!! im a sucker for cts heh. i love his name too!!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

yay, you got them! oh man, castiel is beautiful! and gabriel is soo cute!


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Aww they are both very pretty, what is the red dot under his chin?? I know if I had then I would have to try to breed them they are just such a good match.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I'm not sure what the red is, but he does have a little red on him, so I'm just assuming it's part of his coloring.
I'd love to breed them. I bet they would make pretty Betta. Only issue is the cost of breeding them, and finding homes!


----------



## LeahK (Jun 13, 2009)

Congrats! They're gorgeous!


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

AngelicScars said:


> I'm not sure what the red is, but he does have a little red on him, so I'm just assuming it's part of his coloring.
> I'd love to breed them. I bet they would make pretty Betta. Only issue is the cost of breeding them, and finding homes!


Thats true, I think the only issue I would have is the dang fry food, why cant they just eat pellets or flakes :evil:


----------



## blue tuesday (Mar 28, 2009)

Whoa! They are soooo pretty!!!


----------



## fishboy95 (Jun 16, 2009)

Very nice fish!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Aww they are so pretty!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They are absolutely beautiful!! I think you should breed them. Some of us would buy from you.  My sister-in-law's name is Gabriel. lol


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Very beautiful crowntail! I so want one, especially seeing one at my LFS yesterday! =(


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I love crowntails!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

We picked Gabriel because it's an angel name to match Castiel. Although Castiel isn't the correct angel name (it's actually Cassiel) but we are using the name from our fav. show Supernatural or course!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Oh and a funny thing. We went to the Pet store today and I saw a CT there I saw before. I thought he would sell by now because he looks JUST like Castiel! 
I was thinking, geez if only I waited a little bit longer, I would have gotten the coloring I wanted without paying so much!


----------



## alphabetta (Jun 16, 2009)

i have seen gabriel b4, shes one of my favs on the site. castiel is amazing, which is to be expected since he is her bro. every1 needs to learn from angleic scars, his tanks always look natural, apropriate decor in quality and quantity and amazing.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I'm a she 
And a couple of my tanks aren't natural looking. My 5 gallon has black rocks with specks of blue with a skull cave.
My divided 10 gallon has all blue rocks. Although I really don't care for the neon plants, not my thing.


----------



## ashleyALE (Jul 1, 2008)

Hahahaha :] From what I can see of your tanks, they ARE always nice looking.


----------

